
Show HN: GoCheese: Python private package repository and caching proxy - stargrave
http://gocheese.cypherpunks.ru/
======
dec0dedab0de
My work proxy is blocking the link, but anytime someone lists something about
The Cheese Shop/PyPI I take the time to watch the Monty Python sketch.

For those of you who are lucky enough to get to see it for the first time,
this video is why a Python package repository is called a Cheese Shop.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz1JWzyvv8A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz1JWzyvv8A)

~~~
mixmastamyk
_" Not much of a cheese shop, is it?"_

------
kn0lf
Gocheese?!

Pychesse wouldn't be better? A Think that this can avoid confusion.

~~~
leetrout
It's written in Go which is why that is in the name.

~~~
TylerE
That doesn't make it a good name or non-confusing.

